# tuloy



## AskLang

How would you express this phrase in English?

Ayan, nahulog tuloy.

Salamat po!


----------



## DotterKat

This is one of those lines that can, but should not be, translated verbatim.

*Ayan, nahulog tuloy*, I would literally translate as "It fell forward/onward."

However, the Tagalog text denotes more consternation than a literal English translation would allow and "ayan" is used more as an interjection to introduce a phrase that follows which expresses great disappointment or unhappiness.

"Tuloy" as you know means the action of proceeding forward, of going ahead or entering. In your Tagalog text, it implies the collapse or downward trajectory of something in an unimpeded manner, that is, the total breakdown or fall of something without anything to catch it or stop its trip downwards. In English, you would not need to translate "tuloy" to reach the same meaning of something fallling (it simply "falls").

For the reasons above, I would prefer a translation that goes "*Alas, it fell!*", although I admit that it sounds a bit archaic.
A more contemporary text might read "*D**n it, it fell!*"


----------



## AskLang

Thanks a lot DotterKat. That was most informative ~


----------



## niernier

I am not denying what DotterKat said, rather it inspired me.  For learning purposes, "tuloy" is an enclitic particle in Tagalog which is often used in cause and effect. If "tuloy" is the action of proceeeding forward, of going ahead, then "tuloy" implies a transition from cause to effect.  It is often used in sentences where the effect is the only one stated. If I am to force a translation, tuloy is translated "as a result". 

But of course, to sound more natural, it is omitted in the translation.


----------



## AskLang

DotterKat said:


> This is one of those lines that can, but should not be, translated verbatim.
> 
> *Ayan, nahulog tuloy*, I would literally translate as "It fell forward/onward."
> 
> However, the Tagalog text denotes more consternation than a literal English translation would allow and "ayan" is used more as an interjection to introduce a phrase that follows which expresses great disappointment or unhappiness.
> 
> "Tuloy" as you know means the action of proceeding forward, of going ahead or entering. In your Tagalog text, it implies the collapse or downward trajectory of something in an unimpeded manner, that is, the total breakdown or fall of something without anything to catch it or stop its trip downwards. In English, you would not need to translate "tuloy" to reach the same meaning of something fallling (it simply "falls").
> 
> For the reasons above, I would prefer a translation that goes "*Alas, it fell!*", although I admit that it sounds a bit archaic.
> A more contemporary text might read "*D**n it, it fell!*"


 
For another variation of tuloy in English, can I use *now *as a substitute?

Example:
Nawawala ang ballpen ko, *tuloy *lapis itong ginagamit ko.
My ballpen is missing, *now*, it's a pencil I am using.


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> For another variation of tuloy in English, can I use *now *as a substitute?
> 
> Example:
> Nawawala ang ballpen ko, *tuloy *lapis itong ginagamit ko.
> My ballpen is missing, *now*, it's a pencil I am using.


It depends on your writing style. As you see, tuloy is used in cause and effect sentences. Equivalent words are 'so', 'as a result', 'consequently'.

For me, I would say,

My ballpoint pen is missing *so* I am using a pencil at this moment.

As a side note, in English they say ballpoint pen and not ballpen.


----------



## AskLang

thanks alot niernier


----------



## mataripis

maybe this can be expressed as=  You are not aware of it, it fell down.


----------

